# Hibernation quit working

## overshoot

After a recent disk migration and update (mostly new KDE) everything is working nicely except hibernation and KDE shutdown (a longstanding problem not related to this -- I think)

Kernel was not changed in the migration.

In brief: hibernation refuses to save for want of a swap -- but there swap is: 

dragon hibernate # grep CONFIG_PM_STD_PARTITION /usr/src/linux/.config

CONFIG_PM_STD_PARTITION="/dev/sda7"

dragon hibernate # swapon -s

Filename                                Type            Size    Used    Priority

/dev/sda7                               partition       8388604 0       -1

dragon hibernate # hibernate -v3

hibernate: Trying method in tuxonice.conf...

hibernate: Trying method in disk.conf...

hibernate: Trying method in ususpend-disk.conf...

hibernate: Including configuration from common.conf

hibernate: [01] Executing CheckLastResume ...

hibernate: [01] Executing CheckRunlevel ...

hibernate: [01] Executing LockFileGet ...

hibernate: [01] Executing NewKernelFileCheck ...

hibernate: [10] Executing EnsureUSuspendCapable ...

hibernate: [11] Executing XHacksSuspendHook1 ...

hibernate: [59] Executing RemountXFSBootRO ...

hibernate: [89] Executing SaveKernelModprobe ...

Saved /proc/sys/kernel/modprobe is /sbin/modprobe

hibernate: [91] Executing ModulesUnloadBlacklist ...

Unloading blacklisted modules listed /etc/hibernate/blacklisted-modules

Module version for ipw2100 is

Module version for ipw2200 is

Module version for snd_bt_sco is

Module version for ndiswrapper is

hibernate: [95] Executing XHacksSuspendHook2 ...

xhacks: changing console from 7 to 15

hibernate: [98] Executing CheckRunlevel ...

hibernate: [99] Executing DoUSuspend ...

hibernate: Running /usr/sbin/s2disk ...

s2disk: Could not stat the resume device file. Reason: No such file or directory

hibernate: [90] Executing ModulesLoad ...

hibernate: [89] Executing RestoreKernelModprobe ...

hibernate: [85] Executing XHacksResumeHook2 ...

xhacks: changing console back to 7

hibernate: [70] Executing ClockRestore ...

hibernate: [59] Executing RemountXFSBootRW ...

hibernate: [11] Executing XHacksResumeHook1 ...

hibernate: [01] Executing NoteLastResume ...

hibernate: [01] Executing LockFilePut ...

OK, WTF?  Why is s2disk claiming no swap device?

----------

## simon_irl

there's a good hibernation howto at: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-958028-highlight-tuxonice+perfect.html. i don't use kde so i'm not sure, but it looks as though kde and hibernation don't work out-of-the-box without some tweaking: perhaps the howto there contains the fix?

----------

## Hu

What is the resume device file set to?

----------

## overshoot

 *Hu wrote:*   

> What is the resume device file set to?

 

/dev/sda7 -- an 8192 GiB swap partition

----------

## overshoot

 *simon_irl wrote:*   

> there's a good hibernation howto at: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-958028-highlight-tuxonice+perfect.html. i don't use kde so i'm not sure, but it looks as though kde and hibernation don't work out-of-the-box without some tweaking: perhaps the howto there contains the fix?

 

KDE isn't implicated.  I get the same result if I boot, log in as root, and issue the hibernate command without X running.

It's the "no such device" that's got me banging my head on the wall.

----------

## simon_irl

beats me then. you're getting that from /usr/sbin/s2disk, which i don't even have on my system (and hibernate works perfectly).  /me shrugs

----------

## albright

I only use tuxonice so pardon if this comment is ignorant.

Could it be that s2disk is looking for a *file* and you have

a *partition* (in tuxonice hib to swap and hib to file are

quite different) ...

----------

## Hu

 *overshoot wrote:*   

>  *Hu wrote:*   What is the resume device file set to? 
> 
> /dev/sda7 -- an 8192 GiB swap partition

 Are you sure?  You posted your kernel configuration option, but s2disk will get the information from /etc/suspend.conf.  That is why I asked what you set it to.

----------

## overshoot

Thanks for the hints, people -- but going back over the emerge.log I found sys-power/suspend and there was s2disk.

So I tried uninstalling it and lo!  Hibernation now works.  Suspend, no -- but at least hibernation does.

Then there's the perennial problem with KDE not shutting down the execrable akonadi before it launches

shutdown, and thus leaves the /home volume mounted and busy.  Wish they'd get that properly fixed do I don't have to

make a two-step process out of shutting down the box, but that's another problem for another day.

----------

